# Remote Coding Companies



## msboyce (Jul 1, 2010)

Has anyone worked for CSI companies? IF so are they legit are are they just searching. I was contacted by them they submitted me an exam passed and have not heard a word since.


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Sep 2, 2010)

*Csi*

I haven't heard back from them as well. I also contacted the recruiter and he stated that he was still waiting in which it has been a month now.


----------



## lec121661 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Csi-still waiting*

same here, I have applied as well over a month and have not heard anything. Maxim is another company I also applied there as well they are looking for coders as well try them


----------



## codeforever (Sep 6, 2010)

*Concern re: CSI*

I have heard this from numerous credentialed people; they applied, passed and were never contacted.  Concerns regarding this company are high.  Did you give them personal demographic information, like your social security number, etc?  I would certainly check this company out.  If you gave them any information regarding your social security numbers, etc...........and have not heard back from them????  This does not sound good to me at all.


----------



## cbutler (Sep 8, 2010)

lec121661 said:


> same here, I have applied as well over a month and have not heard anything. Maxim is another company I also applied there as well they are looking for coders as well try them


This is a valid company and the recruiter that I have been working with has excellent follow up and follow through skills.


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 9, 2010)

cbutler said:


> This is a valid company and the recruiter that I have been working with has excellent follow up and follow through skills.



Was your recruiter Danny by chance?


----------



## Kay&TaysMom (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, Danny Negri was  his name!  I too am very concerned this may be a scam because I also had another person call me and ask the same questions but said she was from a different company.  She called on a Sunday afternoon so I thought that was strange too.  When I told her I had already taken the tests for CSI she told me she needed to contact her supervisor and ask if it was okay for her to submit my info too.  I really hope I am wrong and there really are valid opportunities available but the whole thing is just very suspicious to me.


----------



## purplescarf23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I spoke with Danny through email and phone.  Same thing happened to me.  I submitted my information resume and coding tests and have never heard back.  They had 75 positions that they were trying to fill.  This was a few months ago.  If anyone does find out this is not ligit please let me know.  Thanks. 

Kelsey Benson, CPC


----------



## codeforever (Sep 17, 2010)

*Bad company*

I understand they did not actually have the contract and they were looking to hire before they got the work.  This is what I understood from a person who works there.  They never did have work actually lined up and you all got lied to.

Sorry to any of those who got caught in that.


----------



## mikjad12 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have applied with CSI , I passed the test and had an interview with Ingenix (the company that is doing the contract),  They called me the next day to offer me a position, but after I saw all these posts, I called Danny and he put me in contact with somebody that has been working for them for a couple of months.  She said that the work is immediate and 40 hours are expected.  The training is pretty tough, but they don't want to lose anybody so they work with you until you get the coding.  The turnover rate is pretty low, and the people that they have lost have been coders that don't do their 40 hours or people who don't respond to e-mails or calls.  I have a better feeling about this position once I talked to Danny again.


----------



## shajaydev (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you give the company your dob and last 5 of your ss#? Also how was the interview process with ingenix?


----------



## hannahw101 (Sep 30, 2010)

The company CSI is legit. They were recruiting coders for Ingenix. I know this cos  I did go through the process and got hired 2 months ago...Last I heard they were still looking for more coders.


----------



## shajaydev (Sep 30, 2010)

How long did it take for them to hire you on once you took the test?


----------



## shajaydev (Sep 30, 2010)

How do you like working with them so far?


----------



## tbnash (Nov 19, 2010)

*Csi*

Hi, my company uses CSI. About 40% of our contract coding staff has come from CSI. We love working with them. They have implemented new ways of communication to ensure thier applicants are informed. You may want to give them a second chance.


----------



## NC0900 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Csi*

I did some contract coding work through CSI about two years ago. It was a very slow process. I was told I would start working in two weeks which turned into two months. I called them several times and finally was placed with a company to do HCC coding. The pay was good and the checks came in on time; however, I found that CSI , in general, was pretty disorganized and I noticed a staff turnover in the short time I worked through them. Most of all there was a lack of communication, I would not work for them again.


----------

